
Airglow - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airglow
======
booleandilemma
Funny, I just saw a comment about this a couple days ago :)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=18518778&goto=item%3Fi...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=18518778&goto=item%3Fid%3D18518302%2318518778)

~~~
buboard
there is a name for this phenomenon in HN, comments giving birth to posts,
giving birth to more comments. I forget the name

~~~
booleandilemma
Maybe we’ll see an HN post for it in a couple days...

~~~
buboard
according to my research of sample size n=2 the time delay is 1 day

